
How to build a windmill part 2: Parts, nuts, bolts and blades (2012) - dominotw
http://jacquesmattheij.com/how-to-build-a-windmill-ii
======
ChuckMcM
Nice, I've always imagined I would build an windmill of some sort. Having seen
the hydro-rock energy storage device I could imagine an interesting
combination there, pumping water to lift the rock, using the water pressure
from the rock to generate hydro power.

It has also always disappointed me that turbines in California were so
constrained by wind speeds, between X and Y MPH they could turn, under or over
those numbers and they feather their blades and stop. I'd like to experiement
with turbines that could work in any wind that didn't physically cause them to
fall down.

------
pstuart
Part 1: [http://jacquesmattheij.com/how-to-build-a-
windmill](http://jacquesmattheij.com/how-to-build-a-windmill)

------
gonzo
True story: (dad and granddad owned a water well firm in NV)

I was sent out to assemble a windmill one day. All the precut/predrilled angle
iron was banded. There was a wooden box with the bolts, nuts and (cast) head.

When I got to the site, I opened the box, and there was a paper with
instructions printed thereon.

The instructions read:

"When properly assembled, all parts will fit."

It was a puzzle.

------
Thiz
I'd like to have that thing on the roof of my house hooked to a powerwall, is
that even possible?

~~~
jsilence
A windmill attached to your house might generate a lot of noise inside and
might put repetitive strain on the structure.

------
noonespecial
A few minutes with a pair of strong magnets taught me more about the nature of
exponential force than all of the books and math I've ever seen. Great care
you must use. Powerful in the force are they.

------
chris_wot
Scared of losing fingers, but this is cool :-)

